# Samsung Galaxy Note 8 is here



## editor (Aug 24, 2017)

Here it is. Eye wateringly expensive but styffed full of lovely features:



Bring able to write on the screen when it's turned off is ace. 

Samsung Galaxy Note 8 Hands-on: Can a smartphone possibly be worth £869? Review | Trusted Reviews


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 24, 2017)

I've just ordered one (despite the "I thought these type of shows was only for apple acolytes (twats) in San Fran" cheesy launch presentation).

Feel like I've had my Note4 for donkeys years (though just checked it was only released in 2014 ).


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 24, 2017)

It looks great. I would love one. The dual camera for the portrait/depth effect is one of my favourite things about the iPhone 7 plus so good to see if on the Note 8 too. Being able to run apps side by side would be a huge bonus too. And the pen looks very nifty.


----------



## kazza007 (Aug 28, 2017)

It is too.much


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 28, 2017)

I loved my Note 2 & 4 but will be skipping this one sadly. I'd have thought the S8 Plus would be it's closest compition tbh. 

S Pen was always fun as a novelty, but never actually found I ended up using it much.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 5, 2017)

I still have the original Galaxy Note Edge which was based on the Note 4, same spec, curved screen on one side.  It's still great.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

The reviews are good. Looks lush but it's way too bloody expensive for me...

Galaxy Note8 review: An overpriced S8+ with a pen is still a pretty great phone



Samsung Galaxy Note 8 Review: keeping the flame alive - Android Community


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2017)

Had a play with one and it's really nice. Trying to talk myself out of getting on on the never never.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 10, 2017)

I bought a note 5 from ebay a few weeks ago. pleased with it. note 8 is waay to expensive


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 10, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> I bought a note 5 from ebay a few weeks ago. pleased with it. note 8 is waay to expensive



I'd still be using my 4 very happily if it hadn't failed on me months after the contract finished.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 17, 2017)

Got mine yesterday (an upgrade from a Note 4).

Initial reports - very _very_ impressive  I remember being decidedly underwhelmed by the Note 4 (itself an upgrade from the Note 2 [/lifestory] ), but this is _way _more of an difference (_mostly _an improvement - more on that later).

The screen is great - I say this with each new phone, but you do wonder just how they can improve on it?! Transferring everything wasn't much of a hassle at all, and there feels like loads of funky features to get stuck into that I hope I remember to at least try . The dual camera is very neat - choosing from the telephoto/slightly zoomed lens instantly is the coolest bit I've come across IMO (also tried the faux-bokeh effect thingy, which isn't bad). Mostly all the steps to use the phone have become ultra intuitive. Can't really explain, though they've added loads of steps and options that you didn't realise you knew you wanted until they offered them (dynamic icons/actions on the previously-physical buttons is an example). Bloatware is minimal (unless I'm just jaded/used to seeing loads? It all seems really hide-able). Ah...the edge instant access panel, whilst I'm not sure I see the need for another shortcut path, genuinely works in this iterance (as it's so slim). The slimness is a joy having previously found it just a bit too far on the slightly fatter note 4.

The only slight bugbears are, USB C - now I'm going to have to carry a lead converter with (might as well have got an Iphone with the rest of the fools!) , yand, as the screen is SO sharp, the extra length (ooo er) is just not needed. Whether I would have been better getting a smaller phone I don't know, though the extra bit isn't of much use (photos, videos are still photo/video dimensions, so hello black borders), and who cares how much I scroll? That's a bit victim-of-its-own-success but still . And I hope I now drop it enough times in the toilet to justify the non-removeable battery 

I'm a bit hmmm about the edge-ness of the display. In theory it works great, though the curved bit still reflects _different _ambient light so no matter how it tries, it's not the same as _real_ screen 

But yes, I'm loathed to sound like an evangelical smartphone upgrader, but this is pretty neat


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2017)

Loved the dongle bit!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 6, 2017)

also defo not to explode


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2017)

stuff_it said:


> View attachment 119810


You're a year late with that gag!


----------

